# Recomended sub woofer settings for jamo sub 210 model



## fiezdude

Hi all, this is my fast post on this forum. Really excited to join a forum for the first time. Got my home theater system and i was just wondering how is should setup the subwoofer settings. I.e phase, level and cut of. My receiver is set to 120 hz crossover. What would be the best recommended settings to much these two setups.

onkyo tx-sr313, jamo A102HCS6 with sub 210, wd 2TB elements play, lg hd dvd


----------



## ajinfla

Hi fiezdude, welcome to HTS.
Ideally, you would want to use the LFE input on your sub, but it does not appear to have one. Is there a "bypass" setting? Leave phase on "0". If no bypass or LFE input, set the crossover frequency at maximum (200hz?). Set your receiver crossover > 120hz, preferably 150hz if available. Those tiny satellites are rated "to 150hz". You will have to trust your ears if you hear distortion when playing back at the loudest levels you are going to play at. Ditto for setting the sub volume. Is there any advice in the Jamo manual?

FYI, this is the info I'm basing my response off:
http://www.voxxintlcorp.com/docs/common/A102HCS6/A102HCS6_CUT_SH.pdf
http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-SR313&class=Receiver

cheers


----------



## fiezdude

Thank you loads for the quick response. This is actually my very first system so i do considered it entry level. The sub does not have lte so i have used only the R rca input. Am not sure about the by pass setting. Where would i find this? On the receiver, i have put the crossover at 150 hz since i believe the speakers are not soo high rated. On the cut off level, i have put it at ⅜ because if i turn it all up to 200hz, the bass sounds soo dry and "stiff". BTW is crossover same as cutoff on the sub? Am abit confused. The Jamo manual is rather too shallow and lacking information also considering the receiver is not from jamo, its hard to marry the two.


----------



## ajinfla

fiezdude said:


> Thank you loads for the quick response. This is actually my very first system so i do considered it entry level. The sub does not have lte so i have used only the R rca input. Am not sure about the by pass setting. Where would i find this? On the receiver, i have put the crossover at 150 hz since i believe the speakers are not soo high rated. On the cut off level, i have put it at ⅜ because if i turn it all up to 200hz, the bass sounds soo dry and "stiff". BTW is crossover same as cutoff on the sub? Am abit confused. The Jamo manual is rather too shallow and lacking information also considering the receiver is not from jamo, its hard to marry the two.


The receiver (hopefully you have the manual) either has a single crossover setting that sends <150hz to subwoofer simultaneously with >150hz to satellites, or separate, independent crossover frequency settings for sub and satellite, in which case you want to set both on the same frequency (150hz). If the sub sounds better to you below the 200hz maximum setting *on the sub*, that's fine too, though I'm not clear what you mean by "3/8". The volume "level" adjustment for each speaker and sub, should be set by your ears, hopefully using the test tone feature on the receiver. After doing this, feel free to "tweak" them to your liking. Ultimately, what sounds best to you is all that matters.

cheers


----------



## fiezdude

Yes i do have the manual and it apears there is only one setting available to set the crossover value. Maimum is 200 and min is 100. I have put it on 150hz. The other option available is the sub level which on the receiver is set at +5db while on the sub i have put it at half "level". What i mean by 3/8 is how far i have turned the cut off knob. (what does cut off really do?). I think at the end of the day is what sounds best to my listening though i was afraid of setting unsafe settings. Thanks for the help again but a little more light on the cut of knob. :T


----------



## ajinfla

Hey, that looks more like 5/8 to me .
The little diagram thing to the left of it shows what its doing, "cutting off" the frequencies above where you set the knob (between 40hz and 200hz). The receiver should already be doing this (at 150hz) to the signal the sub is getting from it, but that's ok. As long as you're getting a good blend with the satellites and the bass isn't boomy or thin, you should be all set.

cheers


----------



## fiezdude

LOL, i think i might have turned it up higher. At this level, the bass really sounds good and all i have to do is play with the level (gain) depending on how load the music/movie is. I think in the near future might want to upgrade the satellite speaker with some wooden higher wattage book shelves. The receiver at 100w 6 Ω seems to be more powerful than the drives at 60 w/ 80 w (l/s). What is your tale on the sub out level setting from the receiver (- or +) db? Cheers


----------



## ajinfla

fiezdude said:


> What is your tale on the sub out level setting from the receiver (- or +) db? Cheers


I try not to tell tales, but my take, is that it's fine. You can tweak it up or down via the receiver, from your seat, whereas with the sub volume knob, you have to get off your butt. 
If it sounds good to you as is, enjoy.

cheers


----------



## fiezdude

LOL, sorry for the typo:whistling: I guess i will adjust both at reasonable levels that sound good to the ears. Was looking at every with soo much technicalities but its as easy as it sounds to the ear. Am not dealing with mono blocks and horn speakers at least . Thanks a bunch for the tips man...


----------

